

Twimpact: Monitoring the Twitter firehose in Real Time - car
http://beta.twimpact.com/wike/#!/stream/jpdisaster

======
nolite
any blog post? discussion? (explanation?)

~~~
mikiobraun
The website we've created shows real time trends for a number of keywords,
hashtags, media, locations and user mentions. Keywords have been picked by us
related to current events like the earthquake and nuclear disaster in Japan,
or the uprising in Libya.

